# [OT] My 1000th post!



## the Jester (Oct 13, 2002)

Even on the road, I've reached post 1000!  Wow, someday I'll be up there with Crothian and kreynolds and the rest of the infamous crowd!

Why, it seems like just yesterday that I posted a thread on Eric's old boards asking if anyone knew me.... and nobody did!  Surely by now someone knows me???  Or else you guys are all living in your own little fantasy worlds.

Hey, wait a minute...


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 13, 2002)

I get you confused with jester47.  You jesters are all alike. 

Congrats on your post count!  You win an all-expense paid trip to Metaville!


----------



## Darkness (Oct 13, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Surely by now someone knows me???*



I, for one, know you - and I'm glad to have you here.


----------



## Zappo (Oct 13, 2002)

Recognition is hard to attain. I am getting close to 2000 posts and still have to get it.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 13, 2002)

Zappo said:
			
		

> *Recognition is hard to attain. I am getting close to 2000 posts and still have to get it.  *



I know you, too! Mwahahaha!! You cannot hide before me! 

As for myself, I'm still hardly known on the boards... *sniff*


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 13, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I know you, too! Mwahahaha!! You cannot hide before me!
> 
> As for myself, I'm still hardly known on the boards... *sniff*  *




But the boards know you _*VERY*_ well!


----------



## Darkness (Oct 13, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But the boards know you VERY well! *



Nah, you must confuse me with someone else...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 13, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Nah, you must confuse me with someone else...  *




Oh thought you were Vile Darkness sorry.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 13, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *I get you confused with jester47.  You jesters are all alike.
> 
> Congrats on your post count!  You win an all-expense paid trip to Metaville!   *




No, no- I'm the jester who can't tell any of his jokes here for fear of offending your grandma...


----------



## Danzilla (Oct 13, 2002)

Only 958 more posts to go for me...


Danzilla

Gotta work on a Sig...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm still working on those quadruple digits, soon though, very soon.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 14, 2002)

> Congrats on your post count! You win an all-expense paid trip to Metaville!




BTW, thats pretty hilarious Eric!


----------



## the Jester (Oct 14, 2002)

Eric's a funny guy.  I am too, but like I said, I can't express it here or I'll get a talkin' to.  Maybe I should go tell my bad, bad, BAD jokes at Nutkinland or something.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 14, 2002)

Maybe I will have respect and/or recognition after my 2000th...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 14, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Maybe I will have respect and/or recognition after my 2000th... *




Don't hold your breath, I'm still waiting for that respect.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 14, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't hold your breath, I'm still waiting for that respect.   *




You at least have recognition.

Me, I'm a poor addict...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 14, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You at least have recognition.
> 
> Me, I'm a poor addict... *




Ya, and everyone knows it.  So, you have recognition too.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 15, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, and everyone knows it.  So, you have recognition too.   *




No, I have reputation, not recognition...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 15, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *No, I have reputation, not recognition...  *




Alas, poor Horatio!  I knew him well.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 15, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alas, poor Horatio!  I knew him well. *




Hey, now all these boards guys are going to be jealous...

"Pretty Dragongirl knew him, wow!"


----------



## Darkness (Oct 15, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, now all these boards guys are going to be jealous...
> 
> ...



If they don't note the subtle difference in spelling between you and the other Horatio, that is.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 15, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *If they don't note the subtle difference in spelling between you and the other Horatio, that is. *




Quiet, You'll confuse the illerate!!  

My favorite version was in LA Story with Steve Martin.  That was a great movie, think I'll go watch it.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 15, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quiet, You'll confuse the illerate!!  *



Sorry, man... Are you okay?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Sorry, man... Are you okay?  *




Ha, Ha, I'm fine.  AS long as I have someone read the boards and type for me everythign is okay


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Ha, Ha, I'm fine.*




Asifaninsanepostingmonsterwouldsayanythingelseotherthanthatevenifhewasnt.

__________________________
Gnomegirl


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2002)

Good point, I might not be fine.  Actually, is anyone who actual posts on this site fine?  I sometimes wonder.  

Edit: Gnomegirl, funny.  I liked that.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Edit: Gnomegirl, funny.  I liked that. *




Why thank you!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Why thank you!  *




Your very welcome.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 16, 2002)

Bad Dragongirl misspelled my name! 

Now I have no recognition, only an addict reputation and a misspelled name


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 16, 2002)

Hmph!


----------



## Zappo (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey, being reputable is still better than being disreputable, after all.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 17, 2002)

Forget reputation, or recignition! Personnal gratification is the way to go! Case in point This is my thousanth post!


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 17, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Forget reputation, or recignition! Personnal gratification is the way to go! Case in point This is my thousanth post!  *




406 more for me


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2002)

*Post 8889*



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 406 more for me  *




1111 to go for me


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Post 8889*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *1111 to go for me  *




He said 1000 silly, that would be -7778 for you.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Post 8889*



			
				Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He said 1000 silly, that would be -7778 for you.   *




1000, 10 000 all the same to me


----------



## Horacio (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Post 8889*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1000, 10 000 all the same to me   *




I hope that I will get some recognition when I'll arrive to 3000 ...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm happy to celebrate anyone getting to any number of posts! In fact, I think I shall have a special celebration for my 5784th post. Please remind me when I get near to it.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 17, 2002)

I will drink a beer or two to Crothian's sanity the day where he will arrive to 10000 posts...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Post 8889*



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I hope that I will get some recognition when I'll arrive to 3000 ... *




You have recognition now, everyojne knows you.  You're like the Norm of En World!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I will drink a beer or two to Crothian's sanity the day where he will arrive to 10000 posts... *




Myself, I'm going to sit back and reflect at my time here since my first post.  That and drink a few cups of Earl Grey, Hot.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Myself, I'm going to sit back and reflect at my time here since my first post.  That and drink a few cups of Earl Grey, Hot.   *




Earl Grey... hot... hummmmmm...

_Horacio runs to take a tea_


----------



## Crothian (Oct 18, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Earl Grey... hot... hummmmmm...
> 
> Horacio runs to take a tea *




Excellent, we need more tea drinkers in the world.  Too many Beer and Soda drinkers for my taste


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 19, 2002)

<===== "soda" drinker.  Though here we say pop.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *<===== "soda" drinker.  Though here we say pop.   *




They say pop here, as well.  I get made fun for calling it soda.


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *They say pop here, as well.  I get made fun for calling it soda.   *




Read an article on this sort of stuff before.  I found it interesting how the different regions have different names for things.  Reminds me of a story my mom told once.  She was in South Carolina for a short time working.  She had a hard time getting used to people saying Hey and walking away, she always thought they were trying to get her attention instead of just greeting her.  Also, she got terrible stairs when she ate her french fries with her fingers instead of a fork.  

Note : This was in the 60s, I have no idea if this still happens anywhere in SC.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Read an article on this sort of stuff before.  I found it interesting how the different regions have different names for things.  Reminds me of a story my mom told once.  She was in South Carolina for a short time working.  She had a hard time getting used to people saying Hey and walking away, she always thought they were trying to get her attention instead of just greeting her.  Also, she got terrible stairs when she ate her french fries with her fingers instead of a fork.
> 
> Note : This was in the 60s, I have no idea if this still happens anywhere in SC. *




I've seen people in the south eat them with a fork.  Here in Ohio we have a lot of that.  I like how the people in Cincinniti say "Please" when they don't understand what you said.  Then I saw a comedian do a bit on it.  That was funny.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm a true tea drinker. I love most teas. My favorites are Green tea, Earl Grey and Russian Earl Grey (Earl Grey with lemon and orange), but I love almost any te flavour.

I like beer too, but I don't like neither sodas  nor wine...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I'm a true tea drinker. I love most teas. My favorites are Green tea, Earl Grey and Russian Earl Grey (Earl Grey with lemon and orange), but I love almost any te flavour.
> 
> I like beer too, but I don't like neither sodas  nor wine...
> 
> *




I'm a big hot tea drinker, not that big on the iced variety.  Of my hot teas I like actual tea flavors, not the fruity blends.  

I like Soda too, but I don't like neither beer nor wine...


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

I deeplu hate ice tea. Tea, IMHO, must be hot (hot like "c00l gamer chicks" if you know whhat I mean and I think you do... ). I like fruited teas, but I like normal ones too


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Just seeing how deep you can dig that hole, huh?  Well, I'll be up top drinking some hot Earl Gray in your memory.  With any luck I'll be drinking it with a hot gaming chick, we shall see.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

I want to discover if Hong was right, so I must tease her


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Why, what did Hong say?


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Why, what did Hong say? *




[Blush]He said she likes me[/blush]



P.S.: I hate that 60 seconds delay!!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [Blush]He said she likes me[/blush]
> 
> ...




What, did he pass you a note in study hall?  Maybe we should have friend ask a friend of her's to answer if she sort of likes you.  And then if that's yes, we ask if she kind of likes you.  And if that;'s a yes we ask if she likes you likes you.  Grade School here we come!!!

How could she not like you?  You are one cool gaming dude.  And I don't care if that sounds like an oxymoron.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Am I a c00l gaming d00d?

c00l!!!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Am I a c00l gaming d00d?
> 
> c00l!!!
> 
> *




Not if you keep typing like that.  Surest way to lose cool status I've ever seen.  

60 seconds, me nemisis be


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

I keep thinking we (you, hong, Wicht, me, maybe kreynolds...) should bribe Morrus to let us bypass that silly 60 seconds limit...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I keep thinking we (you, hong, Wicht, me, maybe kreynolds...) should bribe Morrus to let us bypass that silly 60 seconds limit... *




I doubt he can turn it off for certain people.  I think it's one of those options that is on and off for everyone.  One the other hhand we should all become community supports.  We are the pillars of the posting community.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I doubt he can turn it off for certain people.  I think it's one of those options that is on and off for everyone.  One the other hhand we should all become community supports.  We are the pillars of the posting community.   *




I'm a proud community supporter!
And you should join us


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm a proud community supporter!
> And you should join us  *




Morrus can only take money the one way, and it's the one way I can't send money.  So, I puny member status I have.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Morrus can only take money the one way, and it's the one way I can't send money.  So, I puny member status I have. *




Then you should recieve an Honorary Community Supporter award...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then you should recieve an Honorary Community Supporter award... *




Not that I deserve such a thing.  I'm just the Iconic Poster!!

BTW, is it just me or is no one else posting anything anywhere?


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not that I deserve such a thing.  I'm just the Iconic Poster!!
> 
> BTW, is it just me or is no one else posting anything anywhere? *




Right now, you are me ARE EN World, all other have been abducted...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Right now, you are me ARE EN World, all other have been abducted... *




I am Crothian of En World.  You are Horacio of En World.  Sort of like the Borg, but not.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am Crothian of En World.  You are Horacio of En World.  Sort of like the Borg, but not. *




Borg? What borg? We are the Hivemind!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Borg? What borg? We are the Hivemind! *




Borg have a Hivemind as well.  Besides, most of the mind's asleep.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Borg have a Hivemind as well.  Besides, most of the mind's asleep. *




But borg hivemind isn't modelled around a little cat with a peg leg annd a hook...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But borg hivemind isn't modelled around a little cat with a peg leg annd a hook... *




True, true.  Did you see Darkness's new Community Supporter tagline?  

My Nemisis strikes me when I least expect it.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True, true.  Did you see Darkness's new Community Supporter tagline?
> 
> My Nemisis strikes me when I least expect it. *




To be your true Nemesis, you should change your nick to Light, shouldn't you?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> To be your true Nemesis, you should change your nick to Light, shouldn't you?  *




Ya, but then I'd lose all my posts and no one would know who I was.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, but then I'd lose all my posts and no one would know who I was. *




So you need a community supporter's custom tittle..

*Crothian*
Bearer of the Light, Keeper of the Sacred Thread


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So you need a community supporter's custom tittle..
> 
> ...




Might be a little long to fit in there.  But Darkness and I are trying to get it archieved.  Hopefully PC will make it happen.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Might be a little long to fit in there.  But Darkness and I are trying to get it archieved.  Hopefully PC will make it happen. *




Let's hope the Holy Wisdom of the Sacred Thread get archived without loses.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let's hope the Holy Wisdom of the Sacred Thread get archived without loses. *




It must reamin whole, or else the wisdom will become fuddled.  Then we'll have to issue errata, have a Sage advice column, and a FAQ just to keep it all straight.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It must reamin whole, or else the wisdom will become fuddled.  Then we'll have to issue errata, have a Sage advice column, and a FAQ just to keep it all straight. *




Can I be the Sacred Thread's Sage? Can I? Pleeeeease...


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Can I be the Sacred Thread's Sage? Can I? Pleeeeease... *




As creator of the Sacred thread, I here do pledge you, Horacio, to be the Sage of the Sacred Thread.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As creator of the Sacred thread, I here do pledge you, Horacio, to be the Sage of the Sacred Thread. *




By the power of Crothian,
*I have the Power!*


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> By the power of Crothian,
> I have the Power! *




Dude, you're just the Sage, not He-Man.


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Dude, you're just the Sage, not He-Man.   *




I'm He-Sage! 

Now, I only need some companions to fight that evil Skeletor minion, Darkness...


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 19, 2002)

Crothian, I don't think you should be giving any titles to Horacio.  Would not want the Sacred Thread to be hurt by the cosmic retribution on his way.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 19, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Crothian, I don't think you should be giving any titles to Horacio.  Would not want the Sacred Thread to be hurt by the cosmic retribution on his way. *




the Sacred Thread can take of itself.  Horacio was a part of it, and has earned his title.  However, he has also earned the retribution, so he must be able to take care of his own.

So, do you like him?  or do you like him like him?


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

She likes me, Hong was right...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 19, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm He-Sage!
> 
> Now, I only need some companions to fight that evil Skeletor minion, Darkness... *




Well I'll volunteer for the post of Orko, if it's going. Always wanted to wear a silly hat and have my legs cut off, so I have to float.

*floats*

Weeee! Lookee me, I'm floating!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

_Tallarnorko joins the merry band of He-Sage_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh...give me a second! Back soon, have to make a costume adjustment...

*vanishes misteriously*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 19, 2002)

*returns with new hat, and signature to match*

Ta-da!

*waggles fingers, small bunch of flowers appear on his head*

Now if I can only learn that <i>summon loaded D20</i> spell, I'll be the greatest gamermage in the world!


----------



## Horacio (Oct 19, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> **returns with new hat, and signature to match*
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> ...




I love your new signature 

The secret of the mighty <i>summon loaded D20</i> spell will be yours soon, my faithfull Tallarnorko...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 19, 2002)

I tried to change my username too, but that can't be done without resetting my postcount to zero. Which I don't want to do.

*waggles fingers, mutters charm, small glass of wine appears...three feet away*

Drat. What rhymes with D20 anyway?


----------

